# Форум 1С > Обучение 1с. Курсы. Подготовка к экзаменам, тестам 1с >  Курсы бухгалтеров

## aleksivanov

Друзья, нужны курсы для бухгалтеров. В РШУ по презентации все хорошо, хочу послушать реальные отзывы людей. Спасибо.

----------


## lara_vet

Курсы по Бухгалтерии ред. 3.0: http://www.1c.ru/rus/partners/traini...rse.jsp?id=106

----------

